# Luteal Phase Length



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

How long are your average LPs?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

mine are usually 12 days long, I've had a random short one and a random long one before though.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

17-18 days pre-pg. (can you say THREE week wait? LOL) But this is my first PP cycle so I'm not sure if they'll STILL be that way.


----------



## calynde (Feb 11, 2005)

Interesting to see how many others have 16+ day luteal phases! I really thought it was rather rare.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

After DS was born my LP was 6 days. Luckily we still managed to catch the egg and have it implant, as evidenced by the new DD sleeping on my chest.


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Interesting - a very small sample so far, but still - I wan't expecting 12 to the average (I've charted for 2 months and both have been 12 days).


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I voted for 13 days but some of mine are 12 days, too.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

13 days.


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

I also voted for 13, as that's the most common for me, but I've had them be as long as 14-15 days over the 3.5 years I've been charting.


----------

